# Nệm cho bé đi học nên chọn loại nào tốt?



## vanhoanglam (23/4/19)

_Khi đi học, các bé thường phải hoạt động nhiều hơn vì vậy cần phải có một giấc ngủ trưa thật sâu để nạp đủ năng lượng cho buổi chiều. Giải pháp cho các bé đó là những chiếc nệm thần kỳ, thoáng mát và êm ái nhất. Vậy nệm cho bé đi học nên chọn loại nào tốt? Thegioinem.com xin đưa ra một số lưu ý khi chọn nệm cho bé mà các mẹ cần phải biết trong bài viết dưới đây._

*1. Chất liệu nệm an toàn và có độ phẳng hợp lý*
Trẻ em đều có một cơ thể vô cùng mỏng manh, sức đề kháng của bé đều rất yếu nhất là khi ngủ, vì vậy việc chọn nệm cho bé phải hết sức cẩn trọng với những chất liệu không rõ nguồn gốc xuất xứ. Để đảm bảo sức khỏe cho con bạn hãy tìm đến những cửa hàng hay thương hiệu nệm uy tín, chất lượng nhất.

Thông thường, mọi người đều nghĩ nệm mềm sẽ giúp bé dễ ngủ và ngủ ngon hơn, nhưng điều này hoàn toàn sai nhé. Các chuyên gia đều khuyên rằng các bé nên sử dụng nệm có độ phẳng cao, nâng đỡ cơ thể bé ở mọi tư thế ngủ, hỗ trợ tốt cho sự phát triển xương của bé. Các chất liệu mẹ nên chọn là nệm cao su thiên nhiên hoặc nêm bông ép.

_


Nệm Cho Bé Đi Học Nên Chọn Loại Nào Tốt? - Thegioinem.com_​
*2. Nệm có độ thoáng mát tốt*
Trẻ nhỏ thường rất năng động và ham chơi, việc chạy nhảy suốt mấy tiếng là điều bình thường ở bé, nhưng khi đó, bé thường đổ rất nhiều mồ hôi, cơ nhiệt nóng lên, do đó, khi ngủ bé cần một chiếc nệm thoáng mát tốt, không gây hầm nóng lưng. Ngoài ra, nệm phải có khả năng giữ ấm cơ thể vào mùa lạnh để bé không bị cảm nhé. Nệm thông thoáng sẽ đưa bé vào giấc ngủ dễ dàng và thoải mái nhất.

*3. Thiết kế gọn nhẹ và có màu sắc bắt mắt*
Trí tưởng tượng của bé là vô hạn, vì vậy những vật dụng có họa tiết và màu sắc nổi bật sẽ thu hút sự chú ý và yêu thích của bé. Thông qua điều này, các mẹ sẽ khiến bé thích ngủ hơn với một chiếc nệm có họa tiết hoạt hình hay con vật ngộ nghĩnh mà bé thích. Khi đi học, bé sẽ dễ dàng nhận diện ra nệm của mình với những màu sắc bắt.

Vì là nệm dùng ở lớp học, nên hãy chọn cho bé chiếc nệm có kích thước gọn nhẹ, dễ xếp gọn và cất giữ, độ dày của nệm khoảng 9cm là hợp lý nhé.




Nệm Cho Bé Đi Học Nên Chọn Loại Nào Tốt? - Thegioinem.com​
*4. Dễ dàng vệ sinh nệm*
Ngoài việc tiết mồ hôi ra, các bé còn hay tè dầm ra nệm, khiến nệm ẩm và có mùi hôi khó chịu. Sức khỏe của bé con là trên hết, vì vậy hãy vệ sinh nệm thường xuyên để diệt các bụi bẩn, vi khuẩn và ẩm mốc ra khỏi nệm. Các mẹ cần chọn nệm có thể dễ dàng giặt sấy, vệ sinh nhanh chóng.

*Đây là 2 dòng nệm chất lượng cho bé mà Thegioinem.com muốn giới thiệu đến các mẹ:*

*- Nệm cao su em bé Liên Á Bambino:* được sản xuất từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên, an toàn cho da và sức khỏe, độ đàn hồi cao, mềm mại, có khả năng kháng khuẩn và hút ẩm, giúp bé có giấc ngủ sảng khoái và bảo vệ xương khớp tốt nhất.

Nệm có giá chỉ từ 646,000đ cho size 60cmx120cmx2cm.




Nệm Cho Bé Đi Học Nên Chọn Loại Nào Tốt? - Thegioinem.com​
*- Nệm cao su em bé Vạn Thành Tender Care: *chất liệu cao su thiên nhiên chọn lọc nghiêm ngặt, kháng khuẩn, khử mùi hiệu quả. Nệm rất tốt cho sự phát triển xương ở trẻ nhỏ, chăm sóc giấc ngủ của bé một cách dịu dàng nhất.

Với kích thước 70cmx100cmx2.5cm có giá là chỉ từ 959,500đ.




Nệm Cho Bé Đi Học Nên Chọn Loại Nào Tốt? - Thegioinem.com​
*Chúc các mẹ sẽ tìm được cho bé một chiếc nệm ưng ý, an toàn cho sức khỏe để bé đi học và có giấc ngủ trưa thoải mái nhé!*​


----------

